# Looking for a intro level GPS



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I am beating around the idea of whether to bite the bullet and upgrade fishfinders for my boat to use on Erie or to use the Eagle 480 that I have and just buy an inexpensive handheld GPS. I will probably not get to Erie too often perhaps a half dozen times or so in a year. I am just looking to keep the cost down. I feel that the Eagle FF that I have does a pretty decent job on marking. It is the GPS navigation that I am primarily looking for.

If I were to go with a handheld GPS it seems that there are units out there under $150 that would do the trick. Does anyone have any input on which one to go with if I choose that route? I probably won't make a decision right away. I need to completely look at my options on FF's as well.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

Shopped a bunch of them last year, ended up with a Garmin 60 CSX. Great unit very accurate and a good price. Google search it, the reviews are good. Best of all it isn't a touch screen, has good maps available, and has pretty decent speed readings.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

dont waist you money on a cheep one get the best


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

So from what I can see the Garmin 60 CSX is $300+ so what advantage would I have in buying that and keeping my Eagle FishMark 480 over selling the Eagle and buying a FishElite? I saw the FishElite 480 for around $350. It seems I would be paying perhaps less in the long run with the swap out. I am not trying to be contradictory but I am just trying to make sense of my options.


I really have no first hand experience with the GPS units so I think I will need to get my hands on particular units to see them in action. I have seen the 72H on the Garmin site and it seems to claim that it will work for water navigation. It is waterproof as well. I don't think it would have map capability with it. This is only about half the price of the 60 CSX. Is the map feature the main difference between the two?


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

I really fee your pain in trying to figure this out. Went to through the same process. This is what I know, the web sites and 1-800 #'s for ALL of the GPS companies are no help. I contacted all of them and they were no help either. I did end up finding a number for the central ohio Garmin sales rep and he actually met me at Dick's @ easton to show me a couple of units. If I can find his number I will get it to you ( by the way, his personal unit is a 60 CSX).

I found that the CSX had easy push botton use ( who want's pike slime or worm guts on their touch screen? not me...) and was the best tracking ( 15 satilite) in my price range. 

Maybe you are correct and your needs differ from mine and the fish elite is for you. I needed a portable finder for Canada trips and a good handheld for erie, canada and central ohio with good mapping.

I work in Polaris, so if you find yourself down in C-bus let me know. I can meet you and you can check out my CSX if you would like.

Also maybe I just got lucky and made my purchase when the economy was in full free fall and companies were dumping inventory. Sure there are better units than my 565, but for my needs it works like a champ.

My protable canada rig is the 60 CSX, Hummin 565 portable, Tite Lok portable HS transducer mount, and (2)Tike Lok big-c protable rod holders. I am all in for under $500 and have no complaints.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for all the info. This has been helpful! I do still need to brainstorm this before I make a move but this does give me more insight than I had before.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Humminbird makes a 581i unit that is a combo finder gps. I've heard good things about it. The only bad part is it is B&W but you can get it at a little over $300


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

bkr43050 said:


> I am beating around the idea of whether to bite the bullet and upgrade fishfinders for my boat to use on Erie or to use the Eagle 480 that I have and just buy an inexpensive handheld GPS. I will probably not get to Erie too often perhaps a half dozen times or so in a year. I am just looking to keep the cost down. I feel that the Eagle FF that I have does a pretty decent job on marking. It is the GPS navigation that I am primarily looking for.
> 
> If I were to go with a handheld GPS it seems that there are units out there under $150 that would do the trick. Does anyone have any input on which one to go with if I choose that route? I probably won't make a decision right away. I need to completely look at my options on FF's as well.


If I was only fishing Lake Erie 6 times a year I would just buy the Garmin etrex for $99 at Dick's.
It works for me and others very well. 
I am only using it to check my speed and to mark a few hot spots.


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

I bought a used garmin 72 from freyedknot to use as a backup. The last couple weeks I have been using it along side of my Lowrance. The unit locks in fast, easy to use and gets you home. Wouldnt hesitate to run it solo on erie.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Evileye said:


> I bought a used garmin 72 from freyedknot to use as a backup. The last couple weeks I have been using it along side of my Lowrance. The unit locks in fast, easy to use and gets you home. Wouldnt hesitate to run it solo on erie.


I'm curious does the garmin show water contours and depths so you don't run up on a rock?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

robertj298 said:


> I'm curious does the garmin show water contours and depths so you don't run up on a rock?


I don't know much about that Garmin but I am thinking it is just a GPS and no maps or sonar so he would just be using it to find his way back to port, to fishing spots, etc. He would use his fishfinder to navigate skinny water.


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

The Garmin is just a navigational aide. Just a plain old basic unit.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

bkr43050 said:


> I don't know much about that Garmin but I am thinking it is just a GPS and no maps or sonar so he would just be using it to find his way back to port, to fishing spots, etc. He would use his fishfinder to navigate skinny water.


Hard to navigate skinny water going 35 mph using a fishfinder lol


----------



## bird-dogman (Apr 7, 2010)

My backup is a garmin handheld. Works great, it was my primary for about a year. Its a older model that I can download topo maps or blue charts. If you a hunter or hiker you will get a lot of extra use out of it.


Jim


----------

